# Univ. Study fees after getting PR



## hope4all (Dec 30, 2011)

Hi

After landing in Australia and getting PR, will my I will be treated as a local student and I can pay a local students fees ( planning to do a Phd research degree ) ?


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

That is correct. PR are treated as locals


----------

